# Overdose of Seachem Prime?



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

No, prime doesn't "remove" ammonia. It just binds it into a non/less toxic form until the bacteria convert it or you remove it via water changes.

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk while eating a steak quesadilla in my driveway.


----------



## Eben (Mar 12, 2012)

So it is impossible to overdose?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Be reasonable. You can overdose pretty much anything. How much are you looking to dose? Double should be plenty.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't say that. You asked if it would starve the bacteria. 

Like TWA said, just about anything can be overdosed. Just use common sense and a double dose should do anything you would need it to do. 

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eben (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, should have put my question in context. I was wondering, Because prime is such potent stuff, I often overdose when de-chlorinating water after a water change.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I usually dose for tank volume on 50% changes.

As an aside - I think one of the most effective ways I reduced extra spending in the hobby was by buying prime in the biggest jugs available, And using a syringe instead of the cap to dose exactly what I want to. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Prime savings*



Doc7 said:


> I usually dose for tank volume on 50% changes.
> 
> As an aside - I think one of the most effective ways I reduced extra spending in the hobby was by buying prime in the biggest jugs available, And using a syringe instead of the cap to dose exactly what I want to.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


You can save even more by using Seachem's Safe, which is powdered.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

According to this, I was dosing 5x over needed dose. I offer pretty much everyone might be over dosing. However, no hobby wide disasters reported.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/82736-prime-dosage-gallon.html


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Eben said:


> Would an overdose of sachem prime starve bacteria in your aquarium as it would remove ammonia their food? Why/Why not?


according to seachem, prime converts NH3 into a cyclical amine (an organic compound with the amino group) which is non-toxic to fish, inverts, and plants. however, bacteria are perfectly capable of metabolizing this amine for energy, and thereby gaining access to the ammonia and metabolizing it.
also, primes halflife in the aquarium is 48 hours; its effects arent permanent.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

MChambers said:


> You can save even more by using Seachem's Safe, which is powdered.


Yes it is cheaper but cant overdose it like liquid upto 5x. to me it is more likely foe big tank because small tank easily misdose.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Seadhem's Prime*

Hello E...

Prime simply makes the tap water safe for the fish. You can't overdose it.

B


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Some dechlorinators may lock up oxygen. I would be very careful about dosing just what it says on the label. 
Dose per the ammonia level that you are trying to deal with. A small overdose (perhaps 25% more) would make sure that a minor mistake in test results or volume calculation is covered.


----------

